# England



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

How to grap defeat from the jaws of victory....

Typical


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The funniest bit when somebody won a penalty and they let the expert Beckham to execute it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The funniest bit when somebody won a penalty and they let the expert Beckham to execute it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bekham's penalty was well taken (unlike his penalty against the Turks in the qualifiers). Barthez did a good save.

The French probably deserved to win from a Neutral point of view. But I'm not neutral so I'd rather swear and curse lots. Over to the flame room.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

phil said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > The funniest bit when somebody won a penalty and they let the expert Beckham to execute it! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Hardly! James didn't have to make any saves during the 90min only in extra time and they were from two set peice shots that ened in the two goals  
A draw would of been deserving :? 
Anyway what do Greeks know about football :x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> Bekham's penalty was well taken


How do you work that out?

It wasn't high.
It wasn't low.
It wasn't tight to the post.

It was at keepers arm height.
It was within keepers reach.

Very poor but not as bad as Gerrad and as for Hesky... why did he get a place? :x


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > Bekham's penalty was well taken
> ...


I thought Gerrard did ok - agree with you on Heskey though - he didn't even need to make the 'tackle'. Awesome free kick from Zidane though.

Beckham's penalty was quite well taken but they should have got someone else to take it on this occasion - Barthez must have faced hundreds of Beckham penalties in training at Man U.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Does Beckham always score a goal towards his left shoulder? I ask this because the goal keeper seemed to know the direction Beckham was going to kick that ball!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


I thought that too. Barthez can probably read Beckham quite well. Beckham's penalty was well taken. It wasn't great, but it was good. Zidane stuck his penalty in the exact same place. That's the thing about penalties. Unless you can stick it in the top corner, which is risky, it's down to whether the keeper goes the same way.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Anyway what do Greeks know about football :x


Was that comment aimes at me or vlastan?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway what do Greeks know about football :x
> ...


I guess to me!

He is annoyed because England screwed up but Greece won yesterday. :lol: :lol:

All good fun.

I just hope that English fans in Portugal won't go around breaking things as they are very annoyed now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got an idea lets take off the only forward doing anything for England and replace him with a carthorse that has all the stabillity of Bambi on ice :twisted:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Frank Lampard should have taken the penalty for the reasons already mentioned. Beckham always puts it there and Barthez new that.

Bringing on Heskey for Rooney was a joke.

Gerrard was very unlucky as his performance overall was good. It was almost a freak result really. A draw would probably have been fair because France had so much pressure in the second half but did they actually look like scoring? Not really.

On a positive note, well done Ledley King for probably proving the majority of non-spurs fans (including me) wrong for questioning his selection. And thank goodness we have Rooney - what a player.

On another positive note my god the Swiss and Croat's were poor. If we don't beat both of them then we don't deserve to get anywhere ! Famous last words...!

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> On a positive note, well done Ledley King for probably proving the majority of non-spurs fans (including me) wrong for questioning his selection.


Yeah, I was quite impressed. Seemed to fit in there quite well too.



snaxo said:


> On another positive note my god the Swiss and Croat's were poor. If we don't beat both of them then we don't deserve to get anywhere ! Famous last words...!


You ever thought of becoming a commentator? Quite impressive display of fate tempting there. :wink:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

yeah I know I know - LOL. I should know better...

Damian


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> Does Beckham always score a goal towards his left shoulder? I ask this because the goal keeper seemed to know the direction Beckham was going to kick that ball!


Barthez used to play with Beckham at Man U and therefore probably knew how he took penalties down to a tee.

Two questions that stick in my mind are;

Why did Gerrard make the stupidest ever back pass straight to Henry when he could've kicked it out of play at worst.

Why did David nearly rugby tackle Henry? He had no choice really but to go for the ball but he completely f***ed it up.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Does Beckham always score a goal towards his left shoulder? I ask this because the goal keeper seemed to know the direction Beckham was going to kick that ball!
> ...


Because they are thick overpaid footballers. :twisted:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

garyc said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Oooohh he's just bitter :wink:

Some of them, yes - but they are not ALL thick.

Also of course, they may be thick - but they've got a lot more money, nicer cars, nicer houses etc etc than us mate so I guess thick works for them !

LOL

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


Bitter? Agreed you can't buy intelligence. No, I am laughing. Especially at that Bentlyesque tattoo that Beckham has recently disfigured the back of his neck with. He is going to look such a distinguished mature man in his nice car. :lol:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Yeah, that tatoo IS absolutely horrific - no question about that. 0 taste.
:?

Damian


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> Frank Lampard should have taken the penalty for the reasons already mentioned. Beckham always puts it there and Barthez new that.
> 
> Bringing on Heskey for Rooney was a joke.
> 
> ...


Quite agree with the penalty issue - not very sensible to put Beckham against Bartez - in fact Bartez moved well before the penalty was struck (which, befotre anybody sats it, he is allowed to do) - Beckham really did have enough time to spot this and slot the ball the other way - I suspect he was concentrating far too much on the ball and not losing his footing!!

Heskey on for Rooney. Good susbstitution IMHO. At the time England were just 'pumping' the ball up tha park only for it to come straight back at them. Heskey is much more adept than Rooney at being a 'target' man and holding the ball up which is what England needed at that point in time - especially from someone with 'fresh legs'. However, there was absolutely no need for Heskey to make that clumsy challenge - a silly mistake.

I do not think Gerrard was unlucky - I think he made a silly error! Everyone knows it is Gary Neville's job to play the short back pass to the opposition :wink: . Seriously though, he should have known better - at that point in the match only row Z is good enough.

Ledley King - I have never really seen him play .............. but the lad did really well, very impressive.

Swiss and Croat's - I agree again - they were both dire. I know this is tempting fate but surely all England's silly errors (bad luck) should have evaporated by now for this tournament!!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

"Emile Heskey holds the ball up well". That old chestnut. My Liverpool friend goes on and on about that....

Only problem is there's not much point holding it up if you then either fall over or squander it. Inexperienced he may be but Rooney is strong and capable and I would argue he not only holds the ball up better than Heskey, but he rarely distributes it poorly or falls over. Only thing against him he is young and hot headed. At only 1-0 up I'd have Rooney on the pitch not Heskey. Perhaps if it had been 2-0 and 10 mins left the subsitution would have justified.

I don't agree that was a good substitution and we clearly paid the price.

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Heskey's a donkey.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> "Emile Heskey holds the ball up well". That old chestnut. My Liverpool friend goes on and on about that....
> 
> Only problem is there's not much point holding it up if you then either fall over or squander it. Inexperienced he may be but Rooney is strong and capable and I would argue he not only holds the ball up better than Heskey, but he rarely distributes it poorly or falls over. Only thing against him he is young and hot headed. At only 1-0 up I'd have Rooney on the pitch not Heskey. Perhaps if it had been 2-0 and 10 mins left the subsitution would have justified.
> 
> ...


Good news - your Liverpool friend wont be going on about Heskey anymore ................. however, do you have a Brummie firend :wink: !!

If England were 'holding their own' and looking for a second goal then I would agree that Rooney should stay on - no question about it. The problem was that England were under the cosh and Rooney was getting nowhere near the balls that were being cleared up field at the time - not a criticism of Rooney he must have been pretty tired at that stage and he's a bit on the short side so was being beaten in the air all the time. I don't think Sven thought Heskey was going to score - he just wanted to keep the ball in the opposition half a bit more and 'play the game out' with less pressure on the England defence. Hindsight is a wonderful thing and Heskey's donkey like approach in defence was an error


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garvin said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > "Emile Heskey holds the ball up well". That old chestnut. My Liverpool friend goes on and on about that....
> ...


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Personally I think we played well against probably the best team in the world right now. I also think that this result will be a small benefit to us. If we play like that against the the Swiss and Croat's we will qualify from the group, no question and after getting past a tricky quarter final , I reckon we'll be facing the French again. I'm willing to bet my house (almost :wink: ) that the result will be reversed. Henry/Viera and Pires won't be able to contain their ego's and this will be their undoing. ( I'm a Gooner and I've seen it many times last season)

Mark my wooooooords.......


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

hudson said:


> Personally I think we played well against probably the best team in the world right now. I also think that this result will be a small benefit to us. If we play like that against the the Swiss and Croat's we will qualify from the group, no question and after getting past a tricky quarter final , I reckon we'll be facing the French again. I'm willing to bet my house (almost :wink: ) that the result will be reversed. Henry/Viera and Pires won't be able to contain their ego's and this will be their undoing. ( I'm a Gooner and I've seen it many times last season)
> 
> Mark my wooooooords.......


You lot went out for a draw, jammed a goal, france played pish, then Zidane did what he does best the free kick and the penalty under extreme pressure - even if james had gone the right way he wasn't getting near that!.

But i have to admit that u got all ur men behind the ball well, u shud beat Croatia and the swiss no probs... only if your manager wakes up with the substitutes and realises what everyone knows - Heskey is MINCE!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

snaxo said:


> "Emile Heskey holds the ball up well". That old chestnut. My Liverpool friend goes on and on about that....


He does hold it up well - when he falls over it all the time :x

I think i might start to talk like an 11 year old boy (Alan Smith, David Beckham), act incredibly stupidly (errr, too many to mention) and park 5 supercars on my oversized drive.

I might get picked for England then.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why not put Dyer on ok so hes hopless cant drive and runs about like a headless chicken but my God Hesky


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

The Owen substitution should have took place at half time, i've never seen a player so utterly marked out off a game. You don't take off your best player like we did with Rooney and we knew the risk of giving away free kicks 20-25 yards out thats why the the French had all that possesion in our half and we never gave them anthing....until Heskey came on and yes Heskey's not a bad target man but hes no target if he's defending as we were .Beckham should have been substituted he was very poor in the second half and has anyone else noticed Beckham looks petrified when taking penalties lately,jammy penalty against the Argies missed against the Turks (slipped but he was kaking his pants) then he missed this one which was a VERY poor penalty if your going to hit it at that height its got to go into the side netting (as Zidanes did) otherwies its easy for the keeper assuming he goes the right way.

In the grand scale of things i think this loss might do England some good ,if we had won we would have thought we were invincible ,now they might just realise that the game is not over till the ref blows his whistle and continue playing after 90 minutes, i'm hoping that this loss makes the England boys determined to prove that we were unlucky and we can beat any team out there ,as i'm sure we can.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Some good points Westty - I just hope it doesn't kill our confidence toooo much.

Re: Heskey

See here => http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2914&item=3683207192&rd=1



Damian


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

Gutted about the result but trying to think of the positives :?

Regarding the association between footballers and their intelligence. I seem to remember watching a documentary a while ago that investigated just this. Apparently the dumber you are the better a footballer you make, this is no truer than in the one on one with the keeper scenario. If you are anyway intelligent then you will think about what to do, whether to go one way or the other, to chip or to blast - in the end you miss or the keeper saves.

However if you have low intelligence then you don't think and you just blast it into the goal ignoring the keeper on the way. Gazza would be a good example of this 

There are always exceptions to the rule and for every rule there is Heskey.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Thought it would be an appropriate time to post these:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn5/england.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn5/germany.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn5/holland.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn5/latvia.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn5/portugal.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn5/spain.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn4/italy.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn4/russia.jpg


----------



## AndyFaz (Jun 15, 2004)

So what about predictions for the game against the Swiss?

I'm a bit worried that all the 5pm kick off's have been 0-0 with the heat having an impact......last thing we want is drawing and having to go into the Croatia game needing to win.......remember Phil Neville in the 89th minute against Romania in 2000....nooooooo! :?


----------



## sonnyikea (Dec 31, 2002)

I do as I was there 

I reckon the Swiss will get a hiding and I'm already feeling quite sorry for them. England will have to perform to make amends for the France game.

I'll go with the same score as the Sweden Bulgaria game.

(Ever the optimist me  )


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> Thought it would be an appropriate time to post these:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn5/england.jpg
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jdn5/germany.jpg
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AndyFaz (Jun 15, 2004)

sonnyikea said:


> I do as I was there
> 
> I reckon the Swiss will get a hiding and I'm already feeling quite sorry for them. England will have to perform to make amends for the France game.
> 
> ...


I hope you're right


----------

